# What breed?



## Julie Byrd (May 12, 2020)

Can anyone tell me what breed these are? And do they look like hens or roosters?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Red Stars? Red Sexlinks? ISA Brown? Seems they are all the same thing, depends on who you ask.

I think they're both girls but someone will come along to either confirm what I said or tell you for certain.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

How old are they? The top picture looks like a hen and the bottom looks like a rooster but I'm not sure, if you can tell me their age that would help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought the same thing when I saw that one but you know how I am.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

robin416 said:


> I thought the same thing when I saw that one but you know how I am.


lol yeah  but you are getting better!


----------



## Julie Byrd (May 12, 2020)

Sylie said:


> How old are they? The top picture looks like a hen and the bottom looks like a rooster but I'm not sure, if you can tell me their age that would help.


They are about 11 weeks old


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Looks a Red sex link variety,both pullets. Probably ISA Brown looks like they're developing quick .


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I’m thinking red star/red sexlink both pullets


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Julie Byrd said:


> They are about 11 weeks old


Yeah probably both pullets then


----------

